# What causes the fuel lines to disintegrate?



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've heard of so many stories about disintegrating fuel lines that literally crumble in your hands, what causes this? Is it the ethanol that they put in most gasoline? What should I do to prevent this from happening to my trimmer, other than buying gas with no ethanol?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

ethenol is the biggest reason, the gas today will eat away at almost anything


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

And always use fresh fuel mix. Old fuel turns into some really nasty stuff.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

was told once the UV rays will destroy them as well. not so sure about that one since i have seen alot turn to almost power inside the tank. 

i would say age works its magic on them as well. most of the worse ones i see are in very old units.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I think old fuel is a nasty culprit. 
Dean


----------

